# Problem with my older chick, help please



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I have to chicks without their mother so I'm hand feeding them. Younger one is stunted. The older chick was fine but he is a bit strange now.

He had slow crop and i noticed it lately. After i noticed, i flushed his crop. After emptying, his crop started to work better. I have a few questions:

1-There are visible red veins on his crop, as i searched it is a sign of yeast or bacteria. There is a photo of his crop at the end of this post.

2-He is so sleepy, silent and does not move much. He was not like this. Can this be releated with my 1st question?

3-I read something about spice recipe. (www.justcockatiels.net/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html). In case of any situation (even he is sick or not) if I apply this recipe, is it ok? Should I?

4-How can I be sure if i should give antibotics?

(photos are taken before crop emptying. Now crop shape is better but vains are still visible. And he was a bit messy when i took photos but he is clean now  )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would definitely add the spice remedy. What did you rinse his crop out with? Alkaseltzer is the best to that and will help get rid of any gunk in there. The spice remedy will help clear things up so that's what I would do. And I think his other signs are related to the slow crop.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

i used Alkaseltzer, before emptying i gave him warm water with Alkaseltzer. 

What bout the veins? 



roxy culver said:


> I would definitely add the spice remedy. What did you rinse his crop out with? Alkaseltzer is the best to that and will help get rid of any gunk in there. The spice remedy will help clear things up so that's what I would do. And I think his other signs are related to the slow crop.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The spice remedy should help the veins go away...they are very prominent but since its been caught with these treatments the baby should be OK.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

And one last question; will the spice recipe be given to empty crop or does it matter if it is empty or not? spice recipe will be given with warm water? It wont be thick, it will be runny right?



roxy culver said:


> The spice remedy should help the veins go away...they are very prominent but since its been caught with these treatments the baby should be OK.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi....OK, the red veins are NOT good to see...this means that if there is yeast and or/bacteria in the crop these veins WILL absorb it and it will get into the blood stream and become septicemia.

How much are you feeding per feeding and how often? What is the thickness of the formula? And most importantly the weight of the baby when empty?

As to the spice remedy, just put a small pinch in each feeding. BUT, but it appears that this little one is past it of being any help.

If you have a Whole Foods or Health Food store I would suggest that you see if they have CAPRYL or Olive Leaf Extract. Either is as effective for yeast as any commercial antifungal. I have used 1/8-1/4 capsule of either per feeding.

If the eyes start to get an opaque look as shown in this illustration go to a vet ASAP: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/uploads/1/5/2/0/15203836/5548050_orig.jpg


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

srtiels said:


> How much are you feeding per feeding and how often? What is the thickness of the formula? And most importantly the weight of the baby when empty?


I feed him 3 - 3,5 cc per feeding. He weights 36-37 when he is empty. Food is not very thick but not too runny. 

By the way, the thing that i bought as garnil powder is granulated powder. I didn't konw the difference between them. I prepared the recipe with it and mixed it with his food. He didn't like it, he puked some. he is chewing the cud.

Is it because of granulated garlic or even if i gave powdered garlic, it would still be the same?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Make sure that it is garlic *powder* and not garlic salt. Most garlic powder is granulated.

If the little one is spitting up possibly a small amount of formula with just ginger and a tiny bit of yogurt might help settle the crop and then you can feed. If you feel the baby is reacting to the garlic you can try the following. I will be adding it to my article and illustrations soon.

Another thing that may help and you might have on hand is a Lemon and some ground cayenne pepper. 2 drops of Lemon juice and a pinch of Cayenne powder will help to make the digestive tract more alkaline and less hospital to yeast/bacteria, and the cayenne fights bacteria and reduces/blocks the chances of it being absorbed into the bloodstream.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

srtiels said:


> Make sure that it is garlic *powder* and not garlic salt. Most garlic powder is granulated.
> 
> If the little one is spitting up possibly a small amount of formula with just ginger and a tiny bit of yogurt might help settle the crop and then you can feed. If you feel the baby is reacting to the garlic you can try the following. I will be adding it to my article and illustrations soon.
> 
> Another thing that may help and you might have on hand is a Lemon and some ground cayenne pepper. 2 drops of Lemon juice and a pinch of Cayenne powder will help to make the digestive tract more alkaline and less hospital to yeast/bacteria, and the cayenne fights bacteria and reduces/blocks the chances of it being absorbed into the bloodstream.


Hi, it was not garlic salt. It was garlic powder but was not its pieces were a bit bigger than powder. Ok, i'll try the formula with ginger and yogurt. Will i give it before feeding?

do you mean this with cayenne powder:










isn't it too bitter for them? will i add this to their feeding formula?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No its not too bitter. And everything she's suggested needs to be mixed in with the formula you are going to feed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....that would be the powder. Just a pinch in each feeding with the other things posted above. Please keep us updated.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, first of all i want to thank all of you for your interest and help. At the morning, i cleaned up his crop and refeed him with spice remedy. He didn't like it and puked, i would go to work so i could not leave him like that. I took back what i gave him sooner and fed him with his regular formula. Later i went work and left my babies to my mother.

When i came back home from work, he was awake and walking around in his area. He was chewing the paper under him, playing with temprature and itching. But the most important is his crop was empty. He looks more energic (he was sleeping and not moving for a few days)

I'm so happy, i hope he will get much more better and develop healthy. 

Should i keep giving spice remedy?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the updates 

I would give the Spice remedy for 5-7 more day. ALSO, *important* make sure that the baby is in a heated environment. This will also aid in good digestion.


----------



## hodoro (Nov 17, 2012)

it is 85-88 degrees in fahrenheit. ok i'll do as you said in your previous post, i'll add ginger and yogurt to his food for 5-7 days and observe. garlic is making him puke.


----------



## DIVYA (4 mo ago)

srtiels said:


> Make sure that it is garlic *powder* and not garlic salt. Most garlic powder is granulated.
> 
> If the little one is spitting up possibly a small amount of formula with just ginger and a tiny bit of yogurt might help settle the crop and then you can feed. If you feel the baby is reacting to the garlic you can try the following. I will be adding it to my article and illustrations soon.
> 
> Another thing that may help and you might have on hand is a Lemon and some ground cayenne pepper. 2 drops of Lemon juice and a pinch of Cayenne powder will help to make the digestive tract more alkaline and less hospital to yeast/bacteria, and the cayenne fights bacteria and reduces/blocks the chances of it being absorbed into the bloodstream.


Hi Srtiels,
I need your help 
Urgent
Please help


----------

